# PPS Number on Passport application for Minors



## alaskaonline (29 Aug 2009)

Hi,

I went this morning to the Garda station to get the passport application for my three year old done. The Gardai filled the form out with me and when I was unsure which PPS Number was required (mine or my childs), he just dismissed it and said, it's not required for minors only for adults and as it is for my child I could leave it blank. I didn't question his statement and went along, posted it shortly after with express post.

Now back home, I re-read the application info page and it does state on it that without PPS Number the form will be rejected  it does not state that it is for adults only, so I am very worried now that the application form will come back. Anyone any experience with this or advise on hand?

I looked up passport.ie again and the site doesn't state anything about the importance of the PPS Number, it focuses more so on the Photo and certs.

As I provided my phone number on the application form, what are the chances they call me up instead of actually rejecting the form? Does anyone think that by me calling them up Monday morning with reference number etc. and informing them with PPS Number at hand - it will still get my application form processed?

Feel quite stressed about this now and so annoyed!


----------



## Cat101 (29 Aug 2009)

I got my application back because I filled it out in blue ink and not black!

Without a PPSN the form will be rejected. 
If you have your childs PPSN phone them Monday morning and explain the confusion, 
ask them if they can add the detail to the application for you.

Dublin: 01-6711633 or locall:1890 426 888
Cork: 021-4944700 or locall:1890 426 900


----------



## Ron Burgundy (30 Aug 2009)

Cat101 said:


> *I got my application back because I filled it out in blue ink and not black!*
> 
> Without a PPSN the form will be rejected.
> If you have your childs PPSN phone them Monday morning and explain the confusion,
> ...



Is it not in bold at the top of the page that it must be filled in with a black pen ? The black is in relation to the scanning as the blue pen can appear faded when the form is scanned in.

For the OP. The only people to take passport advice from are the staff themselves, the Garda only witness your signature and confirm that it is you.....NOTHING ELSE. 

The PPS number is to confirm the person are who they say they are and every one is given a number at birth.


----------



## Cat101 (30 Aug 2009)

Ron Burgundy said:


> Is it not in bold at the top of the page that it must be filled in with a black pen?


I kind of figured that when they sent it back to me..Thanks.


----------



## Ron Burgundy (30 Aug 2009)

Cat101 said:


> I kind of figured that when they sent it back to me..Thanks.



no probs


----------



## rosemartin (31 Aug 2009)

they will send the form back for the pps number.  ringing might work but getting through is a pain,  if you are in no hurry wait until it returns no harm to the garda but you got a donkey there. gardai witness passport forms all the time,  he should have known,  it is in the box for the name of the applicant, i understand they only witness the signature  but he could have put himself out a bit and doubled checked for you


----------



## galway. (31 Aug 2009)

hey, i cant see the phone call working but worth a try i suppose, the people in the offices there recieve loads of p/p weekly and i couldnt see them lookin for it , the person who u talk to is only in an office answering your calls and not sorting out your p/p


----------



## GreenQueen (1 Sep 2009)

I applied for an infant passport recently and it's the child's PPS number you need.  It is issued to every child in Ireland as soon as their birth is registered.  Contact your local Social Welfare Office to confirm the number and stick it on the form.
HTH


----------



## indebtedgal (1 Sep 2009)

i sent off passport applications yesterday for 2 minors without pps numbers. also informed it was ok by the gardai. i sent it passport express. so what happens now, they send it backa and i have to pay again.


----------



## rosemartin (1 Sep 2009)

no you dont pay again they send you an enevolpe


----------



## Cat101 (1 Sep 2009)

No you won't have to pay again..It just delays the passport being issued thats all.


----------



## Ron Burgundy (1 Sep 2009)

indebtedgal said:


> i sent off passport applications yesterday for 2 minors without pps numbers. also informed it was ok by the gardai. i sent it passport express. so what happens now, they send it backa and i have to pay again.



As i've said before, if you want advice on passports look up www.passport.ie or ring the offices. The Garda are only there to witness the signature and confirm the photo is you. Likewise with post office staff, they are only there to take in the passport to send to the office in Balbriggan.


----------



## alaskaonline (11 Sep 2009)

just thought i give a quick update here, especially as indebtedgal seemed to have the same problem.

i sent a fax straight on monday to the passport office, explaining my case and stating both PPS numbers - mine and my childs (which I had with me at the Gardai station, too by the way) and signed in case they needed to compare signatures for proof. stuck my email addy at the end of the fax letter for confirmation.

got an email reply same day stating that they will check the application as soon as it is received by post. two days later they sent another email saying application was received and they added my childs PPS number. yesterday her new passport was in the post which means it took them less than 2 weeks to get it all sorted even though i had that PPS issue. i was well impressed!!! if other departments would work that efficiently, this country would have less problems.


----------



## huskerdu (11 Sep 2009)

Delighted to hear that alaska. I also had an issue with a passport application where one piece of information was missing. They did not reject the application. I was phoned and asked could I resend in the missing piece, and the delay was minimal. 

I agree about the gardai, You cannot trust that every garda knows the rules regulations or even the law  about every situation, so a word of mouth piece of information from a garda that you dont know, could easily be wrong and shouldn;t be trusted.,


----------



## Ron Burgundy (13 Sep 2009)

alaskaonline said:


> just thought i give a quick update here, especially as indebtedgal seemed to have the same problem.
> 
> i sent a fax straight on monday to the passport office, explaining my case and stating both PPS numbers - mine and my childs (which I had with me at the Gardai station, too by the way) and signed in case they needed to compare signatures for proof. stuck my email addy at the end of the fax letter for confirmation.
> 
> got an email reply same day stating that they will check the application as soon as it is received by post. two days later they sent another email saying application was received and they added my childs PPS number. yesterday her new passport was in the post which means it took them less than 2 weeks to get it all sorted even though i had that PPS issue. i was well impressed!!! *if other departments would work that efficiently, this country would have less problems*.



Is someone talking in a positive manner about the public service


----------

